# Rough Green Snake



## Benjamin Pearce (2 mo ago)

I am currently looking for a rough green snake in the UK which are proving difficult to find. 

If anyone breeds them or has any advice it would be greatly appreciated, thankyou.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

These are best kept as a small group rather than individually. Hardly anyone breeds these. There was an advert a while back in here so might be worth searching the Snake Classifed section


----------



## Vredrick (Jul 1, 2021)

Rough Green Snakes.. Opheodrys aestivus


Rough Green Snakes Opheodrys aestivus for sale all captive bred. 1.1 and four subadults. 6 snakes in total. Come with fully planted exo terra viv setup and misting system. Exoterra cabinet. UV and spot light lids. All hides and laying hide. Very rarely available captive bred. Pics on request and...




www.reptileforums.co.uk





Pretty sure ian was talkin about this poster. They were trying to sell a group of them. At the end of the thread they mentioned having a few eggs as well.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Vredrick said:


> Rough Green Snakes.. Opheodrys aestivus
> 
> 
> Rough Green Snakes Opheodrys aestivus for sale all captive bred. 1.1 and four subadults. 6 snakes in total. Come with fully planted exo terra viv setup and misting system. Exoterra cabinet. UV and spot light lids. All hides and laying hide. Very rarely available captive bred. Pics on request and...
> ...


That's the one!


----------



## TIMMAY (Jan 29, 2007)

I’m lucky enough to have 3 CB or possibly CH individuals about 18 months old. I spent years trying to find CB ones, some came up on monkfield’s list 2/3 years ago, but the shops I tried to order through were useless and I missed out. Rothwell claimed to have some eggs incubating but despite regular attempts to engage with them, my attempts were in vain. I looked back through Facebook posts, and Global Geckos seemed to have them in annuallybut not the last year or two and were unable to tell me future availability was likely to be when I called them. Mine came from a preloved advert the other end of the country, where luckily I have a friend who was very accommodating in helping me procure them. The breeder was not not helpful with information or aftercare at all. Apparently CB are rare to come by but CH are quite possible, with WC gravid females being brought over. 
Sorry can’t be if any further help at this time, but trying some of the sources I’ve said may be more helpful to you than they were for me.
Good luck!


----------



## Benjamin Pearce (2 mo ago)

Benjamin Pearce said:


> I am currently looking for a rough green snake in the UK which are proving difficult to find.
> 
> If anyone breeds them or has any advice it would be greatly appreciated, thankyou.





TIMMAY said:


> I’m lucky enough to have 3 CB or possibly CH individuals about 18 months old. I spent years trying to find CB ones, some came up on monkfield’s list 2/3 years ago, but the shops I tried to order through were useless and I missed out. Rothwell claimed to have some eggs incubating but despite regular attempts to engage with them, my attempts were in vain. I looked back through Facebook posts, and Global Geckos seemed to have them in annuallybut not the last year or two and were unable to tell me future availability was likely to be when I called them. Mine came from a preloved advert the other end of the country, where luckily I have a friend who was very accommodating in helping me procure them. The breeder was not not helpful with information or aftercare at all. Apparently CB are rare to come by but CH are quite possible, with WC gravid females being brought over.
> Sorry can’t be if any further help at this time, but trying some of the sources I’ve said may be more helpful to you than they were for me.
> Good luck!


Thankyou very much


----------

